# Moonies will be sooo happy!



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Well Moonie will be soooo happy! I Cant even wait to set it up. So I was going to invest in a light lid for my 5.5 gallon betta tank...upon doing so I came to realize they ran about $30! I was like well thats rediculous...a 10 gal aqueon starter kit runs $40 with a lid/filter/heater included...so why bother spending $30 on a lid with a light when you could just get the whole tank. Anywho I didnt end up getting the 10 because it was a store pick up only and I cant travel that far so I went to petco to see what they had on sale since i recently got that 29 gal on sale, and i saw it... $49 for a bookshelf 6.6 gallon aquarium kit with lid/lights/filter and heater...sold. I figured...if im going to spend $30 on a lighted lid for the the 5.5 little tank I may as well upgrade the whole thing for a little more $. I am going to have to be patient, I wanna order some of my decor online so I can get the right stuff but I see it being all ready within a week or 2. I really think Moonie will be over the moon about this! :fish: happy fish :fish:


----------



## daynadsmall (Jul 11, 2012)

I LOVE the Petco bookshelf tanks for my Bettas. Lots of lateral room to swim, good filter, adjustable flow rate, easy-to-find replacement filter cartridges, fluorescent instead of incandescent light... they're great little tanks. I have 3 of them so far.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I could see myself easily collecting these little tanks too lol...ive been thinking of dividing my tanks in half but after find this perfect little tank im not going to divide but have seriously thought about buying a 2nd if I wanted another Betta lol. We have limited space here but they fit right on the bookshelf! Who needs books when you can have more fish right? LOL


----------

